# Looking Pale ??



## Lady_J

Im just curious if anybody else is looking pale ?

Now i am normally light skinned, but lately everyone who see's me says " Oh my god are you ok, your really pale and look really tired ? " (these people dont know im pregnant) .... I dont think i have had a single person not say it to me for the last 2 weeks at least.

Now of course i look tired but as for the pale thing i am starting to think i am looking pale compared to normal even with my normal make up on im looking more washed out then normal.

Is anyone else experiencing this or can take a guess why i might be looking like casper.

I have an appointment on Wednesday so will mention it there also. 

Hope your all having a good day. xxx :flower:


----------



## trashit

i still get that sometimes now :( i dont know why its made me so pale..!


----------



## Lady_J

wahoo, at least i know im not the only one who looks like casper. lol. I wonder if it has to do with me not eating very much. You dont have long to go now trashit, your bump is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## kmac625

If you're pale it's likely due to anemia (low in iron). Pregnant women need more iron than usual. Try to eat more red meat if you're not a vegetarian, or alot more soy and beans if you are. Also, having calcium at the same time as iron makes the body less able to absorb the iron so don't have a glass of milk with it. Vitamin C helps the body to absorb iron however, so eating an orange or drinking tomato juice with iron is a good idea. Also, definitely talk to your doctor/mw about it as you may need iron supplements if it's really bad.


----------



## purpledahlia

Was gonna say that too, sounds like you might be aneamic and need iron. Im on iron tablets just now and they seem to be helping, but a lot of people need them in first trimester! If you feel faint and get dizzy/lightheaded then you prob are.


----------



## littleblonde

Hi. Just saw the tittle and popped back in. I have had days and maybe even weeks where i have looked pale. I have never been anemic, although you could be. There is such a lot going on at the moment its bound to take it out of you


----------



## Adela Quested

I am naturally very pale-skinned but there have been two days recently where I looked in the mirror and looked like a ghost! Lack of sleep tends to do that to me, plus I guess my body is just a bit overtaxed lately.


----------

